# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] ACER Iconia A1-830

## tsalik

Το ανοίγουμε και μένει κολλημένο στην οθόνη εισαγωγής (acer explore beyond limits).Έκανα hard reset αλλά πάλι κάνει τα ίδια.

----------

